

Hosting Survey - Aphrek

A question to the community, do you  host your small projects / personal sites yourself or do you use a hosting company, if the latter - who do you use? What kind of things draw you to a certain hosting company? 
Joe
======
slater
I use Dreamhost, cos all my stuff is non-mission-critical (that said, I think
I've had maybe 2 long-term outages with them)

------
andhapp
I have used Gazzin's(<http://www.gazzin.com/>) Reseller account in the past
and it worked without any issues. However, the interface was clunky and not
your ideal Web 2.0 but this was back in 2003.

Currently, I am using Dreamhost and as it has been mentioned before it does
have outages but my blog and other simple sites do not have a lot of traffic
to deal with so it is ok for the time being.

For any sort of professional deployment, I am using slicehost's VPS. Linode is
also a good one. However, with slicehost I built the entire server myself so
it gives you a fine grained control which I miss with dreamhost.

------
xinsight
I gave up on shared hosting a couple of years ago. Switched to a VPS and
couldn't be happier.

* better security (hundreds of random customers can't write a PHP script to read my db config settings)

* better uptime (if one of those hundreds (thousands?) of websites gets slammed with traffic, my sites don't go down.)

* i can run as many websites as I want - same price

* it's handy to use ssh/rsync as a dropbox for distributing large files

* I get my own IP address, so if one of those hundred other customers sends spam or is hacked, my IP address isn't blacklisted.

------
jhancock
1 - dreamhost for blogs and random stuff to help out friends.

2 - dedicated server managed by a small hosting company in a solid IDC for my
money focused projects. Since I bought the server 4 years ago, I'll stick with
it until it dies. Then maybe rent from a linode or slicehost, etc...

------
caa09hh
For trial projects, I host my own projects within my own network so that I
have extremely fast speeds. When I publish them for beta-testing, I use
kvchosting.com - they offer unlimited webspace and bandwidth for 2.99/month if
you get the two year package.

------
andhapp
Sorry, I did not answer your question completely. I would only go for a
hosting site that gives me complete SSH access to my account.

